#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Taube Zehen.. >

## bubs

Hallo  :Smiley:  , 
manchmal werden meine Zehen taub..
also sie schlafen nicht ein (es gibt kein kribbeln oder ähnliches) ich merk sie einfach nur nich ich kann sie bewegen.  
Es hat angefangen mit dem mittlerem und nun sind es schon drei.
Es sind jedoch nicht alle.
Woran kann das liegen? 
Freu mich auf eine Antwort  :Smiley: 
Danke  :Smiley:

----------


## Schlumpfine

kommt drauf an, welche.... 
großer onkel und weitere deutet auf nerveneinklemmung im iliosakralbereich (hexe) hin... damit gehörst du mal fix zum orthopäden....  
das "unwohle" gefühl geht übder die außenseiten der oberschenkel, im kniebereich wechselt es langsam in den innenbereich des unterschenkels und endet im großen onkel. je nachdem, wie weit die einklemmung bereits fortgeschritten ist werden immer mehr zehen nach außen taub. 
nerveneinklemmung an sich ist nichts anderes als veränderungen im bandscheibenbereich, neuknochenbildung im wirbelbereich (entzündungen) bechterew usw.... 
gehört also medizienisch abgeklärt... 
viel glück,

----------


## Fregatte

Hallo
Sind Deine Blutzuckerwerte in Ornung?
mfg Fregatte

----------


## bubs

Mein Blutzucker ist eig. super. 
die betroffenen Zehen sind mittlerweile alle außer der mittlere. 
Danke für die Antworten  :Smiley:

----------


## DieForscherin

Hallo Bubs, 
also es hat mit dem Mittleren angefangen, aber es sind nun alle AUSSER dem Mittleren?
Die Hinweise meiner Vorredner waren schon durchaus richtig, es kann mehrere Ursachen außerhalb der Fußregion geben (Wirbelsäule/Nerveneinklemmung, Neuropathie bei Diabetes, ...), allerdings kann es sich auch zb um einen sehr häufig auftreten Spreizfuß handeln, der auch mit Taubheitsgefühl (oft auch Nervenschmerz / Morton-Neurom) einhergehen kann.
Nachdem es auch fortschreitet, unbedingt Ursache abklären lassen - die Behandlung sieht nämlich jeweils völlig anders aus  :Smiley:  
Liebe Grüße,
Sandrina

----------


## AnD73

Ich häng mich hier mal ran. 
Ich hatte 2007 einen Korbhenkelriss am linken Innenmeniskus, welcher endoskopisch entfernt wurde. Seit einiger Zeit werden nun beim Sport (Volleyball), wenn ich ca. 45-60 min. gespielt habe, die äußeren 3 Zehen schmerzhaft bzw. taub, ohne das Gefühl, dass sie eingeschlafen sind. Nach ca. 1/2 Stunde nach Ende der Aktivität gehen die Symptone wieder weg. Diese Symptome treten auch nur beim Sport auf. Sonst habe ich keine Beschwerden.

----------


## Micha 44

Könnte auch Vitamin B12 Mangel dahinter stecken. Lass es doch mal vom Neurologen testen. Allerdings soller den teuere aber aussagekräftigeren Test machen. Der Name fällt mit im Moment nicht ein. 
Bei mir hat es auch mit den Zehen angefangen und inzwischen beide Füsse erreicht. Kann bei Nervenschädigung evtl. irreversibel sein, deshalb unbedingt testen!

----------


## MartinMartini

Frage: Hat einer von Euch Betroffenen Fußpilz mit Lamisil behandelt?

----------


## Äskulap

Entschuldigung was haben taube Zehen mit Fusspilz zu tun?  :Smiley:

----------


## MartinMartini

Als Tauchsportler bin ich regelmäßig im Hallenbad zum Schwimm- und Tauchtraining. Dabei habe ich mir sehr oft eine Fußpilzerkrankung zugezogen. Sie zeigte sich meistens zuerst zwischen der 3. und 4. Zehe des linken Fußes. Sie habe ich bis vor ca. 2 Jahren mit herkömmlichen Anti-Fußpilz-Medikamenten behandelt. Danach aber mit dem damals neu auf dem Markt angebotenen und vom Arzt rezeptierten Medikament "Lamisil-Spray, 30ml. Lösung".  Fußpilz kam wieder und ich behandelte weiter mit Lamisil, erst die Zehen des linken Fußes und später auch des rechten Fußes, um den Fußpilz zu beseitigen. Was auch von Erfolg gekrönt war.  Nicht viel später zeigten sich dann die ersten Symptome zwischen dem 3. und 4. Zeh links! und später dann aller Zehen, erst links, später rechts: Taube Zehen, pelzig, ich kann sie nicht mehr spreizen, wie früher.   Ich halte den Gedanken nicht für abwegig, dass uU dieses Medikament Ursache für die Symptome sind.

----------


## Äskulap

Haben Sie sich das Nebenwirkungs-Profil dieses Medikamentes angesehen?  
Es wäre möglich das es da als Nebenwirkung drin steht, wenn nicht dann mit Ihren behandelnden Haut oder Hausarzt sprechen. 
Hier ist der Beipackzettel und sie können nachlesen welche Nebenwirkung es hat: klick  
Grüße

----------


## MartinMartini

Im Beipackzettel von Contergan stand auch nichts von den inzwischen bekannten Nebenwirkungen

----------


## MartinMartini

Ursache scheint geklärt: CIDP - bitte im Internet recherchieren

----------

